# Fishing in Dubai



## MnMatt (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone know of a off-shore fishing charter that allows walk ups?
I am not interested in renting a boat for myself, so I hope there is a public charter available. 

Otherwise, is there anyone out there that would be interested in a fishing trip?
Maybe we can get a group together and share the charter cost.


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

MnMatt said:


> Anyone know of a off-shore fishing charter that allows walk ups?
> I am not interested in renting a boat for myself, so I hope there is a public charter available.
> 
> Otherwise, is there anyone out there that would be interested in a fishing trip?
> Maybe we can get a group together and share the charter cost.


I'm interested-I'll keep an eye on this thread to see if it goes anywhere.


----------



## Georgey823 (Mar 12, 2012)

chk cobone for good deals on hiring fishing boats,


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Georgey823 said:


> chk cobone for good deals on hiring fishing boats,


I've done the Cobone deals a few times with various charters, in my opinion a load of rubbish. Typically you get crammed on to a small boat with a 4ft rod and a bit of squid. no fish fiders on the boats so pot luck if you catch anything, if you do tends to be small fry.

They only take you a mile or so from the Atlantis so forget any ideas of catching big GT's or kings.


----------



## unexpected (Mar 17, 2012)

if ever i come there , i would love to join you ...


----------



## yachtcharter (Dec 4, 2012)

If i will be there when you'll be complete with your plan, i will surely join you


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

There is a meet up group that offers fishing,I have not had the time to do it myself but its a good price and they offer trips often.I have not heard from them in awhile so hope its still going meetup.com I think.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

i need advice on what trace to use for surf fishing here in Dubai? any help?


----------



## 4msailor (Jan 2, 2013)

Never did try fishing before , so if you don't mind my lack of experience . You can count me in as soon as i get there .


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

AK47 said:


> i need advice on what trace to use for surf fishing here in Dubai? any help?


Definitely a wire trace is recommended. I now use 45lb as 20lb has been bitten through!. As for hooks, a couple of 2/0's or 3/0's depending on size of bait. 
The Kingfish(Narrow-barred Spanish Mackerel) and also Barracudas have a mean set of teeth, both are present here and can be caught from the shore.
Also many of the other species encountered will make short work of mono.


Good luck.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks but would this be for Surf Fishing? I am looking for an actual rig? what works in Dubai if you have had any experience?


----------



## yachtcharter (Dec 4, 2012)

Guys please make the plan soon, i heard many tourist companies, who surely are reasonable, why we shouldn't try them?


----------



## catchem (Feb 22, 2013)

I will be in Dubai March 14-19 and would like to fish one whole day or two half days. I am interested in GT but if the odds are better for other species my mind can be changed. I will need to recruit one or two people to join me and keep the costs down. Send me a pm if interested and we can exchange email


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

Lets make an event!!


----------



## Heshable (Sep 13, 2012)

Any updates guys... keen as to get into fishing in Dubai!


----------



## Mambo (Jul 15, 2013)

*Surf fishing*

Although the thread seems a bit slow, if/when I end up in Dubai, I will bring my surf fishing kit with me.

Can't wait for that and the rest...

:fish2:


----------



## shezaa (Jul 27, 2013)

yeah It is good to book spaces on a per person basis...


----------

